# Thank you Lucky Rainbow... warning preemie baby pic attached....



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I need to knock out a few Santa hats for our NICU babies for Christmas. It would not look good if I did not do my part as I am the leader of the project.


I know this is a really really old post... but I was bored and instead of reading on my K1, I was going through old posts on the boards, when I saw this post on a thread about a new sweater you had knitted for Jim. I read this and just wanted to thank you LR for knitting hats for the NICU babies. My son was a NICU baby. He was born 12 weeks premature and weighed 15 ounces at birth. I still have his NICU hat in a storage box and he was so tiny it was SO BIG on his little bitty head.

I was amazed that these were knit by loving people like yourself who donated the hats. I just wanted you to know (even though I know you didn't knit my munchkin's hat) that your efforts are very much appreciated by parents in the NICU. Here is a picture of my munchkin with his hat on.

I put a warning on the thread, because some people (at work) got upset when I was showing off my preemie baby pics at a March of Dimes fundraiser. They were upset about seeing a baby that small and sick looking. But he's all grown and 8 yrs old now, and this isn't the "worst" of the pics I have, so I hope no one is offended.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for sharing.  
My sister was born in 1967 with spina bifida.  My parents took pictures of her in the incubator.  I took them to school, I was in third grade, for show and tell.  The teacher was furious with me; said it was not decent, and made me spend the rest of the day in the closet.  
My point is, this is not 1967.  MTV, HBO, and various other easily accessible TV channels, show a ton of inappropriate crap.  You should always share your miracle.  
deb


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

What a wonderful story. I work for a company called Pediatrix and handle the NICUs throughout the US. It is always heartwarming to see and hear success stories. My son had girl and boy twins that delivered at 26 weeks. They only lived a week, but the NICU staff were wonderful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My aunt was a NICU nurse in Charlotte, NC.  She passed away about 10 years ago.  There were many moms and children she had taken care of at her funeral.  It was amazing and touching.


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you Deb... I know there are much more "horrible" images than a preemie baby, but some people are just overly sensitive, so I always caution someone who I'm going to show the pics too.

Kathy, I'm so sorry to hear about your son's twins.  I was actually in the hospital for 3 weeks before they decided I HAD to have a C-section since the dr's thought the baby would do better on the outside, so I was very scared for 3 weeks that things were going to get worse.  He was actually the smallest baby born at the hospital in all of 1999 and 2000 (he was born 11/9/00) that made it home alive.  We found this out the day we were leaving the hospital and it kind of scared us and made us feel blessed at the same time.

He is my angel, and although he is autistic (not from the prematurity in my opinion), I am grateful everyday that he is here.  

Thanks guys!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My very first job as a nurse was in the Infant Special Care Unit (ISCU) at Johns Hopkins Hospital in Baltimore. Even though it was 30 years ago, I can remember every single baby I cared for. Thanks for sharing your pictures and story, didir!

L


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Leslie, the nurses I met in the hospital were the absolute best. They never told us (until the very end before we left) that they really didn't have hope for him in the beginning. They were professional and empathetic, and since we were there for 4 months, became really good friends to talk to.

I forgot that the school emailed me this picture. It is the most recent I have of him, and as you can tell he LOVES the swings!









sorry if it is too big, not sure how to make it any smaller.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Didir, I was just using my love of knitting to give mementos to the parents of the babies I care for at work. I am a nurse in the NICU. I will admit that my giving of the hats was not completely altruistic though. I will be able to claim the time as community service hours for my clinical ladder requirements. Although, I do love seeing the little ones in their Santa hats. Another nurse in my unit compiles scrap books for each of our patients during their stay in the hospital. These are always some of the best pics according to our parents.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I am glad to here that small baby is doing well. I spent 4 days in the NICU with my son/first born. We both had fevers and my baby was put on meds for that. only thing my baby looked huge next to the premature babies. mine was 2 weeks late and 9.8 pounds every new doctor/nurse took a look at him and ask what was wrong. 
Sylvia


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I think it's incredible what medical technologies we have available today! So glad the baby is doing well!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I was a preemie. My mother being who she is doesn't know how far along she was when I was born in a military hospital. I was born in '68 so times were different then.

Because of my prematurity I have CP. 

I am glad medical research has come so far. They can even treat CP in infants now to reduce and in a lot of cases 'cure' CP. 

As for the picture I am far from offended by it. My mom never showed pictures of me as a baby because it was 'gross' in her worlds. Like I said the times sure have changed!


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

Your post brought happy tears to my eyes. Your son was beautiful then and is beautiful now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your photos, what a blessing. I worked in labor and delivery 25 years ago, the hospital where I worked didn't have an NICU but I have been in the ambulance and on board a helicopter many times transferring preemie's to Mobile. I treasured each trip and those were some special times in my life. I think it is amazing the progress that has been made over the years with medical technology.


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Didir, I was just using my love of knitting to give mementos to the parents of the babies I care for at work. I am a nurse in the NICU. I will admit that my giving of the hats was not completely altruistic though. I will be able to claim the time as community service hours for my clinical ladder requirements. Although, I do love seeing the little ones in their Santa hats. Another nurse in my unit compiles scrap books for each of our patients during their stay in the hospital. These are always some of the best pics according to our parents.


Even better you're a NICU NURSE!! 

I never met one I didn't like!

Didi


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all of the kind words!  To me any picture of someone's baby is precious.  His pictures are just a testament to the wonderful doctors and nurses who worked on him for the 4 months he was in the hospital. 

He is a very happy and healthy child and I know that I am truly blessed.  

Didi


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Your son is beautiful! It is amazing to read so many moving stories. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Didir - Your son is absolutely beautiful, both as a baby and a big kid.  His preemie picture just tugs at your heart.  Thanks for sharing your pictures.  

LR - You are a wonderful person for donating your time and talents, just wonderful.

To all the nurses - You do a job that I could never do and you do it with love and care.  I'm guessing most of the people you help don't get the proper chance to thank you.  I hope you know how much you are appreciated even when you don't get the thanks you deserve.  You are all very special people.


----------

